# Squirrel Hunting Allatoona WMA



## GAbuckhunter88 (Nov 17, 2009)

Well I was lucky enough to meet a man who just got out of the marines and moved here with his family the other night at dinner. Well we got to talking and he asked if I could take him hunting.Well I am going to take him deer hunting but he wants to go squirrel hunting He is orginally from Louisiana and doesn't have anywhere to hunt up here. Due to the fact that I go to Southern Poly in Marietta I just don't have the time to take him to our lease down south. So I was wanting to take him up to Allatoona WMA for some squirrels but not sure where to start? Would I be better off to go to Pine Log? Any suggestions?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 18, 2009)

Allatoona has some great hardwoods along the lake, but you need to look at the regs and see when small game season is open. Allatoona pretty much has an open season on deer, but there is a break in Dec for small game season and then again after early Jan. Getting to the WMA can be a pain though. The hardwoods near Macedonia are not too hard to get to.

Pine Log can also be a problem since you have to walk in for most of the small game dates.

Paulding Forest is not a bad option for squirrel hunting.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, please check the Georgia Hunting regs AND the white boards at the check stations for both WMA's. There is no small game right now because Deer quota started today at Pine. Alt has been closed to small game since deer season started.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh I know to check the regs, I hunt WMA's a good bit just not up here and was not to familar with Alt but didnt think about Paulding. I have been there a few times. I wasnt planning on going until after deer season because I deer hunt most of the time.


----------



## stiles1682 (Nov 19, 2009)

Allatoona is an awesome place.  Hunt the big thick pines by the lake and you will kill BIG Fox Squirrels.  I can get my limit any day of the week at Allatoona on grey squirrels if you go in at daybreak.  Macedonia off of woodall rd is a great place to do this!  Hope this helps


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 20, 2009)

> Allatoona is an awesome place. Hunt the big thick pines by the lake and you will kill BIG Fox Squirrels. I can get my limit any day of the week at Allatoona on grey squirrels if you go in at daybreak. Macedonia off of woodall rd is a great place to do this! Hope this helps



Never hunted Allatoona, but was going to the other day after leaving PL.  Could not go because of DEER Season and I was totin the .22 mag

Anyway, I have seen, from my lil Bass Boat, ALOT of squirrels on Allatoona WMA-Big Fox Squirrels too!!  That is about the only place I have ever seen any Foxys up here in GA. PLUS, add in the fact that Small game season is so short there, it should be Real Good! The squirrels may not have the "Education" like the ones at PL.  
If you can get to the WMA by Boat, Waverunner etc, that would be the best way to do it IMO.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 20, 2009)

Allatoona has big squirrels.... and lots of them.... and they make a bunch of noise.


----------

